# Other > Off Topic >  VPN Setup

## lissi88

Here I am looking for VPN services which I can sync with my firestick device. After some research, I found the guide of top VPNs with its installation on firestick. Should i go with PureVPN?Need suggestions

----------


## TinaCostello

If you are searching the VPN for the the firestick so you are the one of the perfect place here is the many VPN that will be supported the firestick but you should know the performance of the VPN because many VPN doesn't support this device are going to purchase any VPN so you should use and ask about that because i am dweller of uk  and live in another country United kingdom VPN help me to watch my country content and avail the all thing.

----------


## BenStanley

Great tips, thanks. I just looking for a good vpn.

----------


## TinaCostello

> Great tips, thanks. I just looking for a good vpn.


If you getting help from my side it's a big pleasure. :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Jenny21

Many VPN not give me more then 30 IP .

----------


## Lindaawilsoon

> Many VPN not give me more then 30 IP .


Hi dear,
As per my personal experience of using VPN on iPhone, just 2 VPN providers offer 100 + IP addresses like Surfshark and NordVPN. Try these...

----------


## TinaCostello

Hi Friends, I am recent purchases a Roku device for the streaming although i am the lover of firestick but i am researching more on fire stick then i found the https://firetvsticks.co/best-vpn-for-roku/ roku device from this article. This is great another option for fire stick if you have a mood to change the device so you must try the Roku

----------


## mrgrtt123

It honestly depends on your need. I am currently using Nord VPN, I find it easy to switch server if it suddenly becomes crowded and it doesn't keep logs of activity.

----------


## TinaCostello

> It honestly depends on your need. I am currently using Nord VPN, I find it easy to switch server if it suddenly becomes crowded and it doesn't keep logs of activity.


You may be right but according to my research *Express VPN* is the best for switching the server their service is unbelievable and their no log policy is one of the famous thing and another option is *FastestVPN* their service is most Recommended according to review on many website.

----------


## TinaCostello

> I from UK too. I need friendly advice which type VPN will be better in our country. Now Im researching best solution. Any advice or recommendation. I found only this information https://webguidevpn.com/best-vpn-for-uk/




I apologize for the late reply. I was busy with my work and research. No problem, you don't know about the VPN. Here are a few things you can check and avail. I always suggest before purchasing any product we can check the product information and quality then think about to purchase so in my side I checked these criteria for VPN or here is many review website you can take idea  . 


 Servers Available 
IP Addresses 
OpenVPN, PPTP, L2TP, etc
P2P traffic
bandwidth limits
Money-back guarantee
Along with different Packages, You can avail amazing discount offers.

----------


## jessicabrobert

You need a fastest and secure vpn for accessing all geo restricted content on firestick. I suggested to get those firestick vpn that offer these features like kill switch, fastest speed for streaming and a huge list of ip addresses.

----------


## xavierjinan

Indeed you're in a dire need of secure and fast vpn for browsing all geo restricted content on VPN. I'd recommend getting those HostNOC vpn that offer these features like kill switch, fastest speed for streaming and a huge list of ip addresses.

----------


## Nildan

I also looked for a good VPN service when I jailbroken my Amazon Firestick. I was fortunate to come across a list of VPNs for Kodi. After conducting a search, I selected ExpressVPN.  I haven't regretted my decision because this service has proven to be excellent. I hope this is of assistance!

----------

